# Supergirl Lands Series Order at CBS



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

http://tvline.com/2015/05/06/supergirl-series-cbs-season-1/

I didn't realize this wasn't official yet, but now it is.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yay!

Huge Kara Zor-El fan here. Let's hope the show is good.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Too bad they didn't cast Laura Vandervoort, who played that character on Smallville. She's only a couple years older than the girl they did cast.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Too bad they didn't cast Laura Vandervoort, who played that character on Smallville. She's only a couple years older than the girl they did cast.


They probably wanted to go their own route. And she's starring in another show already (Bitten), so even if they wanted her she's probably not available.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They probably wanted to go their own route. And she's starring in another show already (Bitten), so even if they wanted her she's probably not available.


Ah, thanks. Never heard of that show.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Mehcad BrooksJimmy Olson is being played by a 35 year old, who's previous role was as an NFL superstar. I'm not getting that.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ah, thanks. Never heard of that show.


There's probably a good reason why. It pretty much sucks.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Yay!
> 
> Huge Kara Zor-El fan here. Let's hope the show is good.


Well, it is a Berlanti, Kreisberg production and they've done pretty well with Arrow and The Flash so far.

My concern would be that they are spreading themselves too thin here, especially with the rumored third CW superhero show.

Also, I wonder if they can actually do any cross overs with Arrow and Flash.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Too bad they didn't cast Laura Vandervoort, who played that character on Smallville. She's only a couple years older than the girl they did cast.


I never liked her. She was a terrible actress. Glad they went with someone else.



JYoung said:


> Also, I wonder if they can actually do any cross overs with Arrow and Flash.


CBS is part owner of The CW, so maybe. However the shows on these networks tend to have very different feels so I'm not sure how well they'll fit. The CW shows seems to have a bit more teen angst and a lower budget feel to them, while CBS shows tend to skew more toward an older crowd.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

The pic in the OP didn't load for me inline... here it is, re-hosted:


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

And I'll admit to officially being an old fuddy-duddy (who else uses that term, anyway), but as the father of a few girls, I'm glad they are apparently not going with the sluttier look.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I dunno, I think I'd prefer this look any day:


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Don't get me wrong... that's definitely a good look, but I'd rather watch 'Supergirl' with my daughters if she looks less like that, and more like the publicity photo I posted.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I tried to watch Bitten, but I couldn't. It was horrible.

I like Laura though; she was good on Smallville and on V.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Nice that they're throwing Helen Slater and Dean Cain a couple of bones.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> CBS is part owner of The CW, so maybe. However the shows on these networks tend to have very different feels so I'm not sure how well they'll fit. The CW shows seems to have a bit more teen angst and a lower budget feel to them, while CBS shows tend to skew more toward an older crowd.


I know. My first reaction when I heard this was going to CBS was that it was odd.
While CBS does air two shows I consider to be very well written (The Good Wife and Person of Interest), Supergirl doesn't seem to be a good fit for them at first glance and would work better on Fox or CW.

On the other hand, the strategy may be to see if this show will bring them some younger viewers.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I know. My first reaction when I heard this was going to CBS was that it was odd. While CBS does air two shows I consider to be very well written (The Good Wife and Person of Interest), Supergirl doesn't seem to be a good fit for them at first glance and would work better on Fox or CW. On the other hand, the strategy may be to see if this show will bring them some younger viewers.


I think that's the objective. CW has had some good success with Arrow and Flash. ABC has had moderate success with S.H.I.E.L.D. and their parent, Disney has had massive success with the Marvel Cinematic Universe. I think CBS wants to get in on the superhero craze while it's still hot.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

This one smells of quick cancellation or possibly death before the actual show like that Wonder Woman show debacle a while back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Alfer said:


> This one smells of quick cancellation or possibly death before the actual show like that Wonder Woman show debacle a while back.


Except they've already ordered a season (Wonder Woman was just a failed pilot).


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Have they done a pilot ep for this yet?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> There's probably a good reason why. It pretty much sucks.


Sucks?

No, it simply _bites_. You know... _werewolves_. (Okay, sorry, enough off-topic...)


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Have they done a pilot ep for this yet?


Yes. At least according to the article here.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/‘supergirl’-picked-up-to-series-at-cbs/ar-BBjj8vW

"The finished pilot had been getting good reviews, including solid feedback for Winter and Benoists work."


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Trailer!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pjenkins said:


> Trailer!


Yeah, I don't think I'll be watching that series.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

My 11 year old daughter loved the preview, so we will likely watch it


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I kind of liked it.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Liked that they acknowledged there's a Superman, if not by name. I'll check it out.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That preview had an entirely different tone than _Man of Steel,_ that's for sure. I must admit that I liked it. I'll give it a go.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hmmm... Kind of a comedy. Supergirl/Kara is hawt. I'll certainly give it a go.


I don't know much of anything about Supergirl. Kal-El/Clark/Supes is her cousin? He knows about her and she knows about him? James Olson ("Jimmy") knows Supes. Does he know Clark here? And already, people know who Kara/Supergirl is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Anybody heard yet which universe this is in? Smallville? Flash/Arrow?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Anybody heard yet which universe this is in? Smallville? Flash/Arrow?


I think it's the Supergirl universe.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pjenkins said:


> My 11 year old daughter loved the preview, so we will likely watch it


I think she is right in the target demographic. Maybe they will have a team-up episode with the Power Rangers.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

john4200 said:


> I think she is right in the target demographic.


uh oh.

I am WAY out of that demo!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I think it's the Supergirl universe.


Cute but it tells me nothing unless you actually mean it is stand alone.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Does it have to live exclusively in the universe of something else? Can it be a combination of other universes that have been seen before? Can it include NEW stuff that doesn't mesh with or even go against other known universes?


I don't know Supergirl. So, you guys have to help me out with this one.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That trailer looks awesome. I can't wait for this. When does it start? In the fall?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That trailer looks awesome. I can't wait for this. When does it start? In the fall?


It will premiere on Mondays in November after CBS' Thursday Night Football NFL package ends and The Big Bang Theory moves back to Thursday.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> Trailer!





john4200 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll be watching that series.


Awesome news!

Trailer was pretty good... Will definitely give it a shot - I think my daughters will like it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Does it have to live exclusively in the universe of something else? Can it be a combination of other universes that have been seen before? Can it include NEW stuff that doesn't mesh with or even go against other known universes?
> 
> I don't know Supergirl. So, you guys have to help me out with this one.


It would seem that the DC TV arm is trying to create a unified TV universe.
According to what Morac posted this is the official position.

Also, see here:
(Some Arrow semi spoilers there)
http://www.blastr.com/2015-5-11/ste...ssover-reveals-he-almost-appeared-constantine
(Some Arrow semi spoilers there)

Certainly, Arrow and The Flash have had crossovers and share characters.
No real reason that Supergirl can't exist in the same universe as Flash, Arrow, DC Legends of Tomorrow.

We have nothing yet on Gotham but that is set in the past.

(But what about iZombie?)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Interestingly, CBS scheduled Supergirl to go head-to-head against Gotham on FOX. I'm surprised that DC didn't prohibit that in their licensing contract.

Seems that CBS sees the late-season ratings slide that Gotham had and senses an opportunity to pounce on Gotham and kill it after just two seasons. I totally understand the move from CBS' perspective, but the DC folks can't be happy about this. I'd bet that Marvel would never have let something like this happen (although given that Marvel is owned by Disney which also owns ABC, it's unlikely there would ever be competing Marvel shows on different networks).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Stupid question time from someone who knows really nothing about 'Supergirl'

In this preview, we see Kara Zor-El being sent to Earth. We also have reference to and see her cousin Kal-El being sent to Earth. Kal-El is a little newborn baby. Kara Zor-El is several years older.

Is that the way it really is?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Stupid question time from someone who knows really nothing about 'Supergirl'
> 
> In this preview, we see Kara Zor-El being sent to Earth. We also have reference to and see her cousin Kal-El being sent to Earth. Kal-El is a little newborn baby. Kara Zor-El is several years older.
> 
> Is that the way it really is?


There's not one answer to that obviously but from the 2004 relaunch



Spoiler



She's older than him when she leaves Krypton but was caught in a kryptonite meteorite which held her in suspended animation which made her seem younger than Clark.



The show will probably have it's own explanation though.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

pjenkins said:


> Trailer!


I like the trailer. I'll be watching it. I like lighter shows, which is why I watch Flash over Arrow or Gotham. About the only thing in the preview I find a little weird is that they keep referring to Superman, but it looks like it'll feel forced that you never see him. For example, him sending Kara's cape with Jimmy when, realistically, he can just fly over in a few minutes and give it to her. Also, considering that she's his only relative, I would think he'd like to spend as much time with her as he could.

Other than that, I like the feel and look of the show. It'll get a season pass on my Tivo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

She seems very eager to be Supergirl. Too eager? Like she wants to be famous and that's why she is doing it? 

I hope we see a lot of costume variations, too.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Stupid question time from someone who knows really nothing about 'Supergirl'
> 
> In this preview, we see Kara Zor-El being sent to Earth. We also have reference to and see her cousin Kal-El being sent to Earth. Kal-El is a little newborn baby. Kara Zor-El is several years older.
> 
> Is that the way it really is?


They've always had some mechanism at play in the various incarnations of her where it took longer for her to get to Earth. In one, it was expected that she'd find Kal-el and watch over him while he grew up, but arrived and he was already an adult, which was humorous because she used to help change his diapers when she was a teenager.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thanks, guys. :up:


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

JYoung said:


> It would seem that the DC TV arm is trying to create a unified TV universe.
> According to what Morac posted this is the official position.
> 
> Also, see here:
> ...


That's really interesting. It's unusual to have crossovers like that across networks. But like it was mentioned, I imagine DC is NOT happy that Supergirl and Gotham will be in competition.

It's also interesting that Constantine isn't really cancelled yet.

There have been cases where Clark met Bruce while they were kids, sometimes just in passing. It'd be fun to have something like that in Gotham.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

JYoung said:


> It would seem that the DC TV arm is trying to create a unified TV universe.
> According to what Morac posted this is the official position.
> 
> Also, see here:
> ...


Wasn't that the guy from Arrow at the end of this trailer?

I'm not familiar with much of DC comics, but do all these heroes on TV have "teams" in the comics.

Flash, Arrow and now it looks like Supergirl have a team that helps them find crimes to stop, etc...

-smak-


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

smak said:


> Wasn't that the guy from Arrow at the end of this trailer?
> 
> I'm not familiar with much of DC comics, but do all these heroes on TV have "teams" in the comics.
> 
> ...


In the comics, they really tend to act more independently. Batman has Alfred but relies on Oracle (Barbara Gordon) from time to time. It's not common at all for these people to have a large dedicated team working with them.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

In the preview, she looked younger when she left Krypton than she is when she's on Earth, and she now has a sister who knows about her abilities. I'm wondering if she was raised for a while on Earth in a foster home or something.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm thinking they may use more of the classic Supergirl origin.


Spoiler



While Kal-El was sent to Earth, the city that Kara Zor-El lived in was saved and existed in space (kind of like Boston's first album cover). That's where she was raised, and then eventually she came to earth.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I was thrown off that she was Kara to normal people. That's her Kryptonian name, the equivalent of Kal-El. Usually she's got another Earth name, just as Kal does. His is Clark Kent. Hers is Linda Danvers. I had assumed she'd be Linda Danvers in her every day job.

Interesting usage of Cat Grant, though. I didn't expect it, but I liked it.

I liked nearly everything about the trailer. I am almost giddy with joy from watching it. Sure, it's got Teen Angst written all over it, but the rest, that's just awesome.

I even enjoyed that she had to reveal herself to save a falling airplane, as has been the case in several Superman origins now. Nice touch.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I liked it quite a lot. Sort of a Smallville meets Greatest American Hero meets Clueless thing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Does it have to live exclusively in the universe of something else? Can it be a combination of other universes that have been seen before? Can it include NEW stuff that doesn't mesh with or even go against other known universes? I don't know Supergirl. So, you guys have to help me out with this one.


If that is the answer, that is the answer. I was just wondering. I don't think I'd like that. I prefer some realistic continuity but the merits of the show will determine if I like it or not, not the universe it is in.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw the trailer. Looks like fun. I'm in.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

My girls (12) have been watching (and really enjoying) The Flash, so this would be even more up their alley, I think. Will definitely have to set up a recording in November. Someone please remind me. I don't think I watch anything else on CBS on account I'm not yet 60.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Here's the official discription:



> SUPERGIRL is an action-adventure drama based on the DC Comics character Kara Zor-El (Melissa Benoist), Superman's (Kal-El) cousin who, after 12 years of keeping her powers a secret on Earth, decides to finally embrace her superhuman abilities and be the hero she was always meant to be. Twelve-year-old Kara escaped the doomed planet Krypton with her parents' help at the same time as the infant Kal-El. Protected and raised on Earth by her foster family, the Danvers, Kara grew up in the shadow of her foster sister, Alex (Chyler Leigh), and learned to conceal the phenomenal powers she shares with her famous cousin in order to keep her identity a secret. Years later at 24, Kara lives in National City assisting media mogul and fierce taskmaster Cat Grant (Golden Globe Award winner Calista Flockhart), who just hired the Daily Planet's former photographer, James Olsen (Mehcad Brooks), as her new art director. However, Kara's days of keeping her talents a secret are over when Hank Henshaw (David Harewood), head of a super-secret agency where her sister also works, enlists her to help them protect the citizens of National City from sinister threats. Though Kara will need to find a way to manage her newfound empowerment with her very human relationships, her heart soars as she takes to the skies as Supergirl to fight crime. Greg Berlanti ("The Flash," "Arrow"), Ali Adler, Sarah Schecter and Andrew Kreisberg are executive producers for Berlanti Productions in association with Warner Bros. Television. The pilot was directed by Glen Winter ("Arrow").


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> If that is the answer, that is the answer. I was just wondering. I don't think I'd like that. I prefer some realistic continuity but the merits of the show will determine if I like it or not, not the universe it is in.


Same producers as Arrow/Flash but on a different network. At one point, the producers said it would potentially crossover. The network has said otherwise. So most likely it's the same universe but with very little or no crossover like the last seasons of Buffy & Angel.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I didn't recognize Kara as the same actress that played Marley on Glee.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I was thrown off that she was Kara to normal people. That's her Kryptonian name, the equivalent of Kal-El. Usually she's got another Earth name, just as Kal does. His is Clark Kent. Hers is Linda Danvers. I had assumed she'd be Linda Danvers in her every day job.
> 
> Interesting usage of Cat Grant, though. I didn't expect it, but I liked i


Actually, it makes sense that she uses her real name. Think about it. Superman didn't know his name was originally Kal-el until much later. He grew up with the given name of "Clark Kent", and the world knows him as Superman. When he did discover his birthname, he let some people know (his friends) but still mainly goes by "Clark". "Clark" *is* his name as much as "Kal" is. He just doesn't need to keep "Kal" secret because it's not what he uses.

Kara though was already established with her name. When she came to Earth, her first thought would be, when meeting people, to say "I'm Kara". The world would later see her as "Supergirl", but doesn't need to know that Kara Danvers (or whatever last name she uses) is her. For her to adopt a different first name upon coming to earth would mean that she assumed she would _need_ a different name to hide behind.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I can see that argument. In the very first Supergirls, it was Kal himself who set her up with the secret identity. Originally she was to be kept secret, as his "secret weapon" in case there was every something so big he needed help. That's one piece that I'm kind of glad disappeared over the years.


I just read the description. "National City". That's cute. I wonder if the magazine conglomerate that Cat Grant works for will be "National Periodical Publications".


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Thanks alot for all the spoilers for a show that hasn't aired yet!!!


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Spoiler



Krypton explodes.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Drewster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Krypton explodes.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I think I'll like the show.
But that first minute or so of the trailer really felt like 


Spoiler



"Black Widow: Age of Me"


from the recent Scarlett Johansson SNL.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

alpacaboy said:


> I think I'll like the show.
> But that first minute or so of the trailer really felt like
> 
> 
> ...


I like this post but the first 2 sentences reminded me of a previous post.

Sorry, I couldn't resist 

PS. The original was posted twice, hence this joke, didn't even know there was something in it that could be a spoiler...


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Oops. 

Oops.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

AeneaGames said:


> I like this post but the first 2 sentences reminded me of a previous post. Sorry, I couldn't resist


Shouldn't this be a spoiler? It is another show and another source.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> Shouldn't this be a spoiler? It is another show and another source.


I assumed he was goofing about and didn't know it had anything to do with an SNL skit, but I changed my post nonetheless...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

AeneaGames said:


> I assumed he was goofing about and didn't know it had anything to do with an SNL skit, but I changed my post nonetheless...


Arrrghhhh.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"It's not an 'S', it's my family's coat of arms: the House of El"

I was waiting for the himbo to reply, "Then shouldn't it be shaped like an 'L' instead?"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> "It's not an 'S', it's my family's coat of arms: the House of El"
> 
> I was waiting for the himbo to reply, "Then shouldn't it be shaped like an 'L' instead?"


I thought it was the symbol for hope.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought it was the symbol for hope.


No reason it can't be both.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Been ages since I read my cousin's comics in the 60s, but I vaguely recall


Spoiler



some super Villain (General Zod? Brainiac?) captured the city of Kandor (Kara's home city) and put it in a bottle, and that bottle "now" lived at Superman's Fortress of Solitude ... I think the destruction of Krypton came later, AFTER the city was shrunk and captured ...


Then again, all this stuff gets retconned again and again ...


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Supergirl origin story in the comics below, in spoilers, per the rules.



Spoiler



The Bottle City of Kandor was, indeed, captured by Braniac long before Krypton exploded, but that's not where Kara lived.

Originally Kara lived in Argo City, which was blasted away from Krypton nearly intact, and her famous father, Zor-El (brother of Jor-El) helped them to make a dome to protect the city, and then to line the ground with lead as it turned to Kryptonite. Argo cities destruction came years later, and Zor-El ended up building a rocket to send Kara to Earth just as Jor-El had done years earlier with Kal-El.

Later retcon, she was a teenager, and babysat little Kal. When Jor-El built a rocket for Kal, Zor-El built a rocket for her, because as an infant he was going to need someone to take care of him, and so Kara was rocketed away from Krypton at the same time as Kal-El, but due to issues during travel, she didn't arrive until he was a full grown man and was already Superman. Kara was in suspended animation during the journey and didn't age. So the child she used to swaddle is now older than her.



What story they'll use on the TV show I don't know.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

:up:

I want to see it, so I clicked on it. Those that don't, don't see it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Hey, Ereth, in that retcon, didn't they make Zor-El evil and jealous of Jor-El, and he instructed Kara to kill little Kal? Or was that two or three retcons ago? It's hard to keep up.



Edited to add: Damnit, should I have spoilered this?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Hey, Ereth, in that retcon, didn't they make Zor-El evil and jealous of Jor-El, and he instructed Kara to kill little Kal? Or was that two or three retcons ago? It's hard to keep up.


IIRC,


Spoiler



Kara only thought that due to the effects of Kryptonite poisoning.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

HOW IS ANY OF THIS SPOILERS FOR A SHOW THAT DOESNT EXIST YET?!?!?

This whole place is insane. Congrats eddy, I'm never posting in TV talk again for fear that I might damage little minds with my comic related wisdom. I truly feel sorry for ereth. I enjoy all his comics knowledge and I know he's having to hold back now because of the spoiler police. Have fun talking to yourselves. You've all scared away anyone that has actual valuable input for this forum.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> HOW IS ANY OF THIS SPOILERS FOR A SHOW THAT DOESNT EXIST YET?!?!?
> 
> This whole place is insane. Congrats eddy, I'm never posting in TV talk again for fear that I might damage little minds with my comic related wisdom. I truly feel sorry for ereth. I enjoy all his comics knowledge and I know he's having to hold back now because of the spoiler police. Have fun talking to yourselves. You've all scared away anyone that has actual valuable input for this forum.


How was Ereth's post any less valuable because it was hidden?

Count to ten and breath. It's not that of a big deal


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Because it's a pain in the ass to have to click every spoiler tag, especially on mobile.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

It's pretty difficult to apply the standard spoiler rules for this thread because everything in this thread is by definition a spoiler as it's all speculation from sources outside the show. 
Well I guess that everything but the fact that it will be on CBS on Monday nights starting in November.
Even then, I'm still going to spoil tag something about the character that Kara told her secret to in the preview. By the way, if you look at Imdb on this show it gives the spoiler.


Spoiler



The characters name is Winslow Schott aka the villian the Toyman. Also notice that he had toys on his desk in the preview.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Azlen said:


> It's pretty difficult to apply the standard spoiler rules for this thread because everything in this thread is by definition a spoiler as it's all speculation from sources outside the show.
> Well I guess that everything but the fact that it will be on CBS on Monday nights starting in November.
> Even then, I'm still going to spoil tag something about the character that Kara told her secret to in the preview. By the way, if you look at Imdb on this show it gives the spoiler.
> 
> ...


Ah, nice. I didn't catch that. :up:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The way the trailer FF'd through the time she crash landed and present day, it seems to me they aren't going to really care about that stuff.

And they actually FF'd it.

-smak-


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Because it's a pain in the ass to have to click every spoiler tag, especially on mobile.


What are you using to read the forum - tapatalk? It's letting me expand spoilers with one click.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> What are you using to read the forum - tapatalk? It's letting me expand spoilers with one click.


 forum runner


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> HOW IS ANY OF THIS SPOILERS FOR A SHOW THAT DOESNT EXIST YET?!?!?
> 
> This whole place is insane. Congrats eddy, I'm never posting in TV talk again for fear that I might damage little minds with my comic related wisdom. I truly feel sorry for ereth. I enjoy all his comics knowledge and I know he's having to hold back now because of the spoiler police. Have fun talking to yourselves. You've all scared away anyone that has actual valuable input for this forum.


First of all, don't go blaming me because you can't be bothered to deal with spoilers.

Second, since the show has not even started, I don't consider these spoilers.

And third, I still appreciate that some people are using spoiler tags, in case others DO think they are spoilers.

I use Forum Runner with no issues at all with spoilers. At most, it takes an extra click.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

eddyj said:


> First of all, don't go blaming me because you can't be bothered to deal with spoilers. Second, since the show has not even started, I don't consider these spoilers. And third, I still appreciate that some people are using spoiler tags, in case others DO think they are spoilers. I use Forum Runner with no issues at all with spoilers. At most, it takes an extra click.


How? I have to click on the post then click on the spoiler then click to go back. How do you do all that with one click?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> How? I have to click on the post then click on the spoiler then click to go back. How do you do all that with one click?


Read my post. I said it takes an extra click. OK, two of you count going back. A tiny inconvenience vs. not reading a thread because of spoilers.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Read my post. I said it takes an extra click. OK, two of you count going back. A tiny inconvenience vs. not reading a thread because of spoilers.


Except you have to do that with every single post that has a spoiler tag.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Except you have to do that with every single post that has a spoiler tag.


And?

If it is done to:
1) Follow the rules and
2) Be considerate to others

I have no problems with needing the extra clicks.

But there are better places to be discussing this.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> Trailer!


So, uh, why didn't all the family just move to Earth? Even this trailer shows them loading up the little girl on a shuttle and shooting her off. Is this a "Dang, I knew we should have built a bigger shuttle" issue?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

danterner said:


> I kind of liked it.


I loved it. Looks great.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> So, uh, why didn't all the family just move to Earth? Even this trailer shows them loading up the little girl on a shuttle and shooting her off. Is this a "Dang, I knew we should have built a bigger shuttle" issue?


Comic book explanation:


Spoiler



By the time Jor-El discovered that Krypton was going to explode, there wasn't enough time to build a spacecraft large enough to take multiple people. Also, they had to calculate fuel usage and life support.

IF Kara left at the same time as Kal-El, those calculations are similar, just more for her because she was larger.

In the other storyline, when Argo City was becoming poisoned by Kyrptonite, the same restrictions prevented them from saving more than one person.

Really, if we discovered that Earth was going to explode in a month or so, how big of a rocket could we build? Not very.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Read my post. I said it takes an extra click. OK, two of you count going back. A tiny inconvenience vs. not reading a thread because of spoilers.


If it is not a spoiler, I don't have to click at all so it is three clicks added, not one. I thought you had a technique I didn't know. Guess not.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> If it is not a spoiler, I don't have to click at all so it is three clicks added, not one.


Three taps, actually... not clicks.

We'll survive this.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

So it looks like that guy she works with who was helping with her costume is going to end up becoming the supervillan "Captain Friendzone"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> So it looks like that guy she works with who was helping with her costume is going to end up becoming the supervillain "Captain Friendzone"


Gah! No spoilers from the comics!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> It appears that the *pilot* episode of 'Supergirl' is available via magical means. I found it on usenet. It's most likely on torrents also. There is a HD 1080p release along with a SD.
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/supergirl-pilot-leaks-to-torrent-sites-six-months-early-150522/


Just ran across it on another site. According to to the link it's scheduled to premiere on CBS on July 9th. This is odd because it's listed as a fall show on the Futon Critic.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> Just ran across it on another site. According to to the link it's scheduled to premiere on CBS on July 9th. This is odd because it's listed as a fall show on the Futon Critic.


Maybe they will show the pilot in July, then start the series in the Fall (starting with showing the pilot again)


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

How does a 1080p version of it just leak? Wouldn't be shocked at all if CBS was actually behind it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

People have speculated for quite a while now that DIMENSION has connections. 

I doubt network execs intended the pilot to leak.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Azlen said:


> How does a 1080p version of it just leak? Wouldn't be shocked at all if CBS was actually behind it.


Well they need something besides Mentalist reruns for Letterman's slot.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, the rumors are that DIMENSION has some kind of "network backhaul access".


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

john4200 said:


> I doubt network execs intended the pilot to leak.


Why? They have "leaked" many, many, many pilots in the past, specifically to advertise a new show and build buzz. And later they offer them for free on the various video stores (i.e. iTunes, Amazon, VUDU, etc.) It's seen as a good way to build an audience, so hopefully those folks will want to also watch the followup episodes.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fofer said:


> Why?


Too early.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

"Crowded" was "leaked" too.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528782


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

We watched the pilot tonight... We liked it.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just finished watching too, enjoyed it and will watch in the fall


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I liked it, but didn't love it. They need to tone down her quirkiness a *lot* if the show's going to survive, IMO. I found her pretty annoying.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

David Platt said:


> I liked it, but didn't love it. They need to tone down her quirkiness a *lot* if the show's going to survive, IMO. I found her pretty annoying.


I think that's the whole point. People would be less likely to believe someone that annoying could actually be Supergirl. Let's face it, just putting on a pair of eyeglasses and street clothes aren't going to fool anyone for very long unless there's some other reason to look the other way.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I think that's the whole point. People would be less likely to believe someone that annoying could actually be Supergirl. Let's face it, just putting on a pair of eyeglasses and street clothes aren't going to fool anyone for very long unless there's some other reason to look the other way.


Christopher Reeve's version of Clark Kent was a monumental dork.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The problem I have is that "mild mannered" Clark Kent is just an act. Because unknown to everyone else, he's Superman. But this version of Kara is pretty neurotic through and through. I can see the way she acts in order to fit in, but she acts the same way as Supergirl! When the general was lecturing her, I wanted her to say "You do realize I'm Kryptonian, don't you? Do you really want to take that tone with me?"


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Cool, I'll check out the pilot.

Dimension definitely has something going on they release a lot of 1080p items, and as far as I know none of the network stuff is broadcast in 1080p anywhere.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

busyba said:


> Christopher Reeve's version of Clark Kent was a monumental dork.


Not so with Dean Cain -- he was GQ in or out of his tights. Tom Welling was also not at all dorky but, of course, we never saw him assume the Superman identity.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

busyba said:


> Christopher Reeve's version of Clark Kent was a monumental dork.


And yet not annoying at all. There's a way to play the dichotomy between the superhero/secret identity without making it annoying, which Christopher Reeve and Brandon Routh were great at. I think it's probably the writing more than any shortcomings of the actress that's at fault here, though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> When the general was lecturing her, I wanted her to say "You do realize I'm Kryptonian, don't you? Do you really want to take that tone with me?"


Of course, they had already taken her down without breaking a sweat, so I can see a little arrogance.

I suspect she will eventually give them reason to rethink their tone, but she hasn't done so yet.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

There seemed something pretty lame about the pilot; unworthy of a real network somehow. And the whole "we can't say SuperMan" "he"/"him" crap was just plain annoying.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> ...Tom Welling was also not at all dorky...


No, just whiny and brooding.

Not better.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

busyba said:


> No, just whiny and brooding.
> 
> Not better.


If I had to put up with Lana all the time I'd probably get whiny and brooding , too.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

dswallow said:


> There seemed something pretty lame about the pilot; unworthy of a real network somehow. And the whole "we can't say SuperMan" "he"/"him" crap was just plain annoying.


Not to me, since they said Superman within the first two minutes of the show.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

David Platt said:


> Not to me, since they said Superman within the first two minutes of the show.


Just throughout the entire episode it was clearly "he" or "him". Something is obviously going on with that need for referencing SuperMan in such a way.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

So this is the spoiler thread for the pilot now?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

busyba said:


> So this is the spoiler thread for the pilot now?


I was just thinking the same thing-- new appropriately-titled thread started here.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> Cool, I'll check out the pilot.
> 
> Dimension definitely has something going on they release a lot of 1080p items, and as far as I know none of the network stuff is broadcast in 1080p anywhere.


I'm pretty sure you can stream from numerous websites in 1080p, but that's usually stuff that's already aired or requires a subscription.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

What have you guys heard on the matter of whather or not Supergirl exists in the same TV universe as the shows "Arrow" and "The Flash"?

Back when first announced, the show runners had said she MIGHT have some crossovers with them. 

Looking at the world the other two shows take place in, tho', I couldn't see it. When the meta humans became known, the idea of there actually being people who have super powers seemed to shock and surprise people.

Uh...

This is a world where Superman's been known for a number of years?

More recently someone pointed me to a couple online articles that claimed the show runners have said Supergirl WILL most certainly take place in the same universe as Arrow and The Flash. The type of website where the articles appeared, tho', looked to me like the online equivalent of grocery store rags.

Anyone heard anything from a reliable source, online or otherwise?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

gastrof said:


> What have you guys heard on the matter of whather or not Supergirl exists in the same TV universe as the shows "Arrow" and "The Flash"?


I think Berlanti, the EP of all three, would like to do it but Nina Tassler, the president of CBS, doesn't seem to want it. So I wouldn't expect it any time soon.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Anyone heard anything from a reliable source, online or otherwise?


The only source I've heard from is directly from Steven Amell, who said all the DC TV shows exist in the same "universe" and he was in talks with DC (not NBC) to guest on Constantine.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Not sure if this is official enough for you, but this is what I read:

http://comicsalliance.com/supergirl-flash-crossover-greg-berlanti/


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The Supergirl pilot leaked this morning, if you know where to look...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Neenahboy said:


> The Supergirl pilot leaked this morning, if you know where to look...


It "leaked" a few days ago. There's a thread about it in this sub-forum.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Not sure if this is official enough for you, but this is what I read:
> 
> http://comicsalliance.com/supergirl-flash-crossover-greg-berlanti/


The article does bring up an important point. I guess it's OK to talk openly about it since we've mentioned it already and the trailer points it out. When Supergirl appears to the public, Superman already exists, and it appears has been in the public's eye for a while. In Arrow and The Flash, Superman has yet to make his appearance yet. It'd be hard to do a crossover and have Flash or Arrow meet Supergirl since her debut is still many years off. To introduce the character of Supergirl, you kind of have to go with the assumption that Superman is already flying around saving the world.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> The problem I have is that "mild mannered" Clark Kent is just an act. Because unknown to everyone else, he's Superman. But this version of Kara is pretty neurotic through and through. I can see the way she acts in order to fit in, but she acts the same way as Supergirl! When the general was lecturing her, I wanted her to say "You do realize I'm Kryptonian, don't you? Do you really want to take that tone with me?"


I didn't see the leaked trailer, but I like the idea of Supergirl being insecure and a bit neurotic. Clark had to deal with the pressures of growing up knowing he was different, but he grew up with the Kents raising him. Kara had to leave her _world_ knowing her parents and everyone she knew and loved died. She was old enough to remember all of that, unlike Clark who was just a baby. She's got a completely different set of emotional baggage she's carrying around. And..... she's still a kid. I've seen that portrayal of her before, and I liked it.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> The article does bring up an important point. I guess it's OK to talk openly about it since we've mentioned it already and the trailer points it out. When Supergirl appears to the public, Superman already exists, and it appears has been in the public's eye for a while. In Arrow and The Flash, Superman has yet to make his appearance yet. It'd be hard to do a crossover and have Flash or Arrow meet Supergirl since her debut is still many years off. To introduce the character of Supergirl, you kind of have to go with the assumption that Superman is already flying around saving the world.


They could always get around that by having Supergirl and her universe be in a parallel universe that Flash ends up in at some point.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Azlen said:


> They could always get around that by having Supergirl and her universe be in a parallel universe that Flash ends up in at some point.


I know. But it was kind of nice to think that even if the characters themselves didn't do cross-overs, everything was still a shared universe. Gotham we know does take place in the past because of the visual cues they give you, but even then, you know there's a younger Clark Kent growing up in Smallville, and there's a younger Oliver Queen and Barry Allen.

Here though, it's a separate universe since you can see it's supposed to be _now_, and the other shows are _now_.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> The article does bring up an important point. I guess it's OK to talk openly about it since we've mentioned it already and the trailer points it out. When Supergirl appears to the public, Superman already exists, and it appears has been in the public's eye for a while. In Arrow and The Flash, Superman has yet to make his appearance yet. It'd be hard to do a crossover and have Flash or Arrow meet Supergirl since her debut is still many years off. To introduce the character of Supergirl, you kind of have to go with the assumption that Superman is already flying around saving the world.


Well, they could say that Superman already exists in the Arrow/Flash universe.
He just wasn't mentioned on screen before.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I'm pretty sure Berlanti has said that Supergirl is *not* in the shared Arrow/Flash/DCverse.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

For the record, I have not yet seen the leaked pilot, nor do I intend to. I want to watch it when it airs, unspoiled.

So what's the point of this thread bump then, Ereth?

Well, I watched one of the trailers and it literally brought tears to my eyes. And I got to thinking about that, and I wrote this, to post on Facebook. And I thought I would share here with those of you who aren't reading my FB posts religiously. This is just me, my thoughts, no information about the show at all, other than what I've seen in released trailers.


I'm going to just say this. I LOVE Supergirl. I always have. Peter David, the writer, once said Supergirl didn't have any fans who actually liked her for who she was. Well, she may not have had many, but she had one. I read her old comics, where she was a secret, and she had a pet cat and a horse and a monkey, and I read the later comics where she had a different costume (or 3!) every issue because what girl wants to wear the same thing all the time? And I cried, real tears, when she died in Crisis. I cheered for her and I was devastated when she fell. I name characters in games I play Kara in her honor.

And that thing where she's an Angel or something, that's not Supergirl. I never read that. It doesn't count. It may have been good stories, I don't know. I'm certainly not trying to knock Peter Davids writing ability. But Kara Zor-El, that's my Supergirl. Supermans cousin, who had to hide from the world, and who, when she was finally revealed, had to spend her entire life in the shadow of her famous cousin, who had to live knowing she would never be as good as he was, she would never even have her own identity, she'd always be "Superman's cousin", 2nd place, out of a grand total of two Kryptonians. She wore his colors, his symbol, and she stood and was happy to be in his shadow, because she recognized just how inspiring he was, and she could be second place. 

Kara Zor-El is strong in ways people often don't think of. Kara could stand in the shadow of Kal-El, and still know who she was, and that who she was mattered, even if other people never saw past her famous cousin.

And she's been retconned many times in the last few decades, as people try to get a handle on how to do Supergirl so she's not just Superman in a skirt. And that's a shame, because there's a really awesome story there about someone who has to live in the shadow of a relative who is better than they. There are a lot of brothers and sisters of geniuses, of prodigies, of exceptional siblings, who spend their lives striving for their own greatness, always knowing they'll never step out of that shadow, but striving anyway, and finding their own path and their own satisfaction.

And that's real life in a way comics often doesn't deal with. And I may be premature here, all I've seen is the previews, but it looks very much like the new TV show is going to handle her very well, that she will be Kara Zor-El (and ok, we lose Linda Lee Danvers along the way, but we keep Kara) and she gets to find her way in spite of the incredibly long shadow her cousin casts. 

I can't wait. And maybe I won't be in a tiny group of Supergirl fans any more, maybe there will be a whole lot of us. Warner Brothers, get this right, I beg of you.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

So the trailer brought tears of joy?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, all I can say is I'm going to be very curious to see what Ereth thinks of the pilot when he finally watches it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm not watching the pilot until it airs either. I hope its enjoyable.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

From the short preview they released, I'm with Ereth. I like how they're treating Kara. I don't mind losing Linda Danvers. Like I previously said, there's no reason why she can't just be "Kara". I like that they seem to be capturing a lot of who she was in Pre-Crisis Supergirl comics.

I didn't watch the leaked pilot. I'll see it when it airs.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Ereth, I did watch it. For the first show, I liked it. Knowing you, there are some things you will love, and some you will cringe over. Of course we'll discuss it after it airs, but don't get your hopes way up there for the pilot.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I watched the pilot over the weekend. I liked it.. It was fun. But why does she work for Skeletor?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Ereth, I did watch it. For the first show, I liked it. Knowing you, there are some things you will love, and some you will cringe over. Of course we'll discuss it after it airs, but don't get your hopes way up there for the pilot.


I think it would be impossible to meet Ereth's expectations.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> I think it would be impossible to meet Ereth's expectations.


Let me put it this way.

There are things I really enjoy in the Supergirl movie. Most people think that's a pretty bad movie (and it is) but there are some wonderful things in it (mostly Peter Cook and Brenda Vaccaro). There are some really bad things in it (Peter O'Toole, and Supergirl standing on a tilting platform where she might fall because she forgot she could fly, for example). But it has charm.

I like the first two Christopher Reeve movies. I like Superman Returns.

I like bright, hopeful superheroes better than dark, moody superheroes. I like humor.

I like the 1990s Flash, where Barry Allen is pretty bad because he doesn't have the first clue how to be a superhero. (I like the new one, too, but lots of people like that one, and only a few of us seem to like the old one).

I like what they've done with Cat Grant, at least in the previews. I like the personality they've given Kara. I worry about the whole "government agency that deals with alien menaces", that part of the trailer doesn't play well, feels out of place from the rest of the trailers, but I'm hopeful it plays better in the actual show.

So, what the previews show is Kara, not really the best at anything, a bit neurotic, working for a boss she really doesn't like (nor should she), finally gets a chance to be good at something, and gets to feel happy about it, and spends time figuring out who she is.

All of that pleases me greatly.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

You might like it then. I look forward to seeing your review.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

I heard this was aired during the season premiere of 'Scorpion'.

It's 1:15 in length.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Malcontent said:


> I heard this was aired during the season premiere of 'Scorpion'.
> 
> It's 1:15 in length.


And it's gone...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> And it's gone...


It just played OK for me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Me too.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Still there for me.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

AeneaGames said:


> And it's gone...


No it's not.

--Carlos V.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

dswallow said:


> It just played OK for me.


Huh, weird, am not in the US... lemme check...

Tried with a VPN, no go, but did find another source now...

Weird tho!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I just saw a Facebook link to the costume for Red Tornado. Not impressed. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wasn't he a robot? You'd think they'd make his face a mask, like iron man, rather then a guy with his face painted red.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Android. More like The Vision than Iron Man.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I just saw a Facebook link to the costume for Red Tornado. Not impressed. Not impressed at all.


I don't care for it either. It looks like an android wearing an outfit, and the outfit isn't designed well. It's painted to look like there's different kinds of plates, but there aren't. I'm not sure what they were thinking.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So people know what we're talking about...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Also I thought he was a good guy? In the cartoons he was part of The Justice League


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Also I thought he was a good guy? In the cartoons he was part of The Justice League


IIRC, he started out as a bad guy.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> So people know what we're talking about...


looks like bad Cosplay


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

seems to be all over the place

Superhero Origins - Red Tornado 





Red Tornado - Know Your Universe 





I only know him from being a good guy in the JLA


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

To be fair, the costume is closer to the android looking thing he wore when he first appeared. The bright shiny arrow based outfit was from a bit later. And be glad it is not the Red Tornado from Earth-2!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And we don't know what it will actually look like on the show. That might be what he looks like on set, before FX are added?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And we don't know what it will actually look like on the show. That might be what he looks like on set, before FX are added?


I didn't see a swirl of red air below him....yet.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't mind the Tornado costume at all.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I don't mind the Tornado costume at all.


Yeah, I really don't get all the complaints.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Looks good to me too. And I'm sorry but that would NOT be bad cosplay.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Yeah, I really don't get all the complaints.


Yeah, I'm willing to give him a spin.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think it looks fine too


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Am I the only one who thinks the flying sequences in the teaser ads look really cheesy?


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Yeah, I really don't get all the complaints.


For me, it's the coloring. Some pieces are painted in the two or three colors to make it look like there's different components to the piece, but there's not, so it doesn't make sense. It's like the person who created the outfit said "I think I'll paint what looks like a rivet here." Why paint a rivet on? If you don't need a rivet there, why would the creator want it to look like there is?! And if he can actually create such a sophisticated machine, why not make the rivet's look more real? Why use multiple colors to suggest that there's different pieces, but do it badly?

The physical design is, for the most part, OK. But some aspects just don't make sense.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> So people know what we're talking about...


That doesn't look like Ma Hunkle.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> For me, it's the coloring. Some pieces are painted in the two or three colors to make it look like there's different components to the piece, but there's not, so it doesn't make sense. It's like the person who created the outfit said "I think I'll paint what looks like a rivet here." Why paint a rivet on? If you don't need a rivet there, why would the creator want it to look like there is?! And if he can actually create such a sophisticated machine, why not make the rivet's look more real? Why use multiple colors to suggest that there's different pieces, but do it badly? The physical design is, for the most part, OK. But some aspects just don't make sense.


Where are you seeing painted on rivets? They all look like rivets to me.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Where are you seeing painted on rivets? They all look like rivets to me.


Four of them spanning from shoulder to shoulder? Also a paint job near the elbows to simulate joints and individual plates.

"I built this high-tech android, but the outer suit doesn't look mechanical enough, so I think I'll paint it so it does."

It's a nice costume, but it looks like a costume rather than an android's body.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Yeah, I really don't get all the complaints.





bobcarn said:


> For me, it's the coloring. Some pieces are painted in the two or three colors to make it look like there's different components to the piece, but there's not, so it doesn't make sense. It's like the person who created the outfit said "I think I'll paint what looks like a rivet here." Why paint a rivet on? If you don't need a rivet there, why would the creator want it to look like there is?! And if he can actually create such a sophisticated machine, why not make the rivet's look more real? Why use multiple colors to suggest that there's different pieces, but do it badly?
> 
> The physical design is, for the most part, OK. But some aspects just don't make sense.


Yeah, I really don't get all the complaints.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But again, we haven't seen what it looks like on the show. I will suspend judgement on the costume until we see what it actually looks like.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> Four of them spanning from shoulder to shoulder? Also a paint job near the elbows to simulate joints and individual plates.
> 
> "I built this high-tech android, but the outer suit doesn't look mechanical enough, so I think I'll paint it so it does."
> 
> It's a nice costume, but it looks like a costume rather than an android's body.


I think you are mistaking "Hollywood" for creator. An awful lot of things are painted so they look like something they are not when they appear on screen.

Those rivets look like they belong where they are, to me. Especially at the shoulders where movement is required.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the flying sequences in the teaser ads look really cheesy?


Were you around when the first Superman movie came out with the tag line "You'll believe a man can fly"? Now *that* was cheesy.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry, he is an android, not a mechanical robot. He should be more like Data than Robby the Robot, right? So why can't he have a body that is covered by clothing/armor, which has rivet-like clasps holding the pieces in place?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

wprager said:


> Were you around when the first Superman movie came out with the tag line "You'll believe a man can fly"? Now *that* was cheesy.


I can see how it could be seen as cheesy, but the tag line stuck with me in a non-cheesy way.
Up until he died, I thought that Christopher Reeve would not only walk again, but that he would fly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> Four of them spanning from shoulder to shoulder? Also a paint job near the elbows to simulate joints and individual plates. "I built this high-tech android, but the outer suit doesn't look mechanical enough, so I think I'll paint it so it does." It's a nice costume, but it looks like a costume rather than an android's body.


Again. They don't look painted on to me. They look like actual objects like the rivets in jeans.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I still think the detailing looks extraneous and a little too contrived. Like nipples on a batsuit.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hey! don't knock joel shumacher's contibutions to the batsuit :



> "I wanted a very sexy, very sensual, very body-hugging suit. It's my Gotham City, and if I want Batman to have nipples, he's going to have nipples!"


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

bobcarn said:


> I still think the detailing looks extraneous and a little too contrived. Like nipples on a batsuit.


Or like nipples on a man.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Or like nipples on a man.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

alpacaboy said:


> I can see how it could be seen as cheesy, but the tag line stuck with me in a non-cheesy way.
> Up until he died, I thought that Christopher Reeve would not only walk again, but that he would fly.


As did I. To me he seemed *more* invincible in the wheelchair.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

There was SO MUCH good in this pilot.

And some really cheesy effects. And a plot I REALLY hate (super jail filled with baddies all come to earth to kill us, so we have villains for every week). Also, Kara's un-named sister doesn't seem to have a personality beyond what is needed for the scene she's in. That has to improve. 

But I can get past that, I hope, because what's good is REALLY good.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Probably time for a spoiler thread for the pilot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Also, Kara's un-named sister doesn't seem to have a personality beyond what is needed for the scene she's in.


You mean Alex?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Woo hoo!!

Finally aired for realz and I just watched it

Comments below in spoiler.



Spoiler



I like it. But now there is so much to digest. Not being a comic book guy and only knowing Superman from some movies, I don't know what fits into my "Superman" knowledge.

So, like, this Prison Ship? Comic book thing? I don't recall this from Superman movies. We had General Zod and his small gang come through the Phantom Zone. But that's it. What about this special alien lifeform taskforce? That's new to me, I think. Though didn't they create something in 'Man of Steel'??

Also, not sure if I like so many people already knowing who Kara is. Seems too much too soon. And also not liking a bunch of aliens and people from KRypton already on Earth. Are they giving Supes a hard time in this Supergirl universe? if they were, wouldn't everyone know about it? Seems like they must since t hey tried to crash Kara's sisters' plane. If they were operating like this, doesn't Supes know??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> Probably time for a spoiler thread for the pilot.


donw


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You mean Alex?


Is that her name? I didn't remember. Maybe they should have named her Linda Lee as a sort of wink and a nod.

Speaking of which.. Otto Binder Bridge made me rewind. Too awesome.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

To my observation (I may have missed it) they never actually used the word "Superman" when referring to Cara's cousin Kal-El, even when it might have been appropriate. Trademark issue?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> To my observation (I may have missed it) they never actually used the word "Superman" when referring to Cara's cousin Kal-El, even when it might have been appropriate. Trademark issue?


I think they used it a couple of times, one was in the prologue where she was explaining how she got to earth.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I think they used it a couple of times, one was in the prologue where she was explaining how she got to earth.


Once in the prologue, I believe. They did use Kal-El a lot.

I don't recall it elsewhere. They actually used elaborate phrasing to avoid it.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Once in the prologue, I believe. They did use Kal-El a lot.
> 
> I don't recall it elsewhere. They actually used elaborate phrasing to avoid it.


You're right. I just rewatched it and the prologue is the only place. I remember it bugging me the first time I watched it the way they avoided saying Superman.


----------

